# Luftstromsensor



## mdmd (20 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Luftstromsensor der den Stillstand eines Lüfters erkennen soll, wenn möglich als Sicherheitssensor. Dieser sollte mir nur ein Digitales Signal geben das der Lüfter steht. Wenn dieser Seonsor nicht sicher sein sollte könnte man das ja Redundant aufbauen mit zwei Stück die sich über eine Sicherheit-SPS auf Plausibilität prüfen! Andere Sensoren kann ich aus den Verschiedensten Gründen nicht benutzen auch Strom oder Frequenz fallen weg.

MDMD


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2009)

Hallo MDMD,

wahrscheinlich soll es billig auch noch sein, oder?
Da würde ich mir von den Mechanikern ein Rohr basteln lassen.
In dem Rohr ist ein Windrädchen, am anderen Ende vom Windrädchen eine Schaltfahne, die von einem Ini abgefragt wird.
Wenn eine gewisse Zeit keine Impulse mehr kommen, steht der Lüfter.


----------



## mdmd (20 Juni 2009)

Paule sei mir nicht böse aber das ist nicht was ich suche!
Ich dachte daran zwei Strömungssensoren einzubauen die dann ein signal geben wenn der Lüfter steht. Ich habe aber von diesen Sensoren 0,0 Ahnung auch Google hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht. Die Probleme sind auch die Luftgeschwindigkeit wann steht das Ding bzw. welche ist ungefährlich. Müsst ich Messen es handelt sich aber um wechselnde Lüfter also müsste ich ein sehr kleine Strömung erkennen damit der Stillstand erkannt wird. Kann auch sein das es einfach so nicht realisierbar ist! Aber vieleiht hat ja einer eine gute Idee!

MDMD


----------



## zotos (20 Juni 2009)

mdmd schrieb:


> ...
> Google hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.
> ...



Frag doch Google mal nach "luftströmungswächter".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2009)

Einen sicheren Luftstromsensor, ob so etwas gibt....?
Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde wäre ein Drehgeber
auf einer sicheren SPS mit sicheren Eingänge für diesen
Drehgeber.
Oder ganz anders ein Sanftanlaufgerät mit Stillstandsüberwachung
für den Antrieb, die Fa. Dold hat so etwas.


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Einen sicheren Luftstromsensor, ob so etwas gibt....?
> Was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde wäre ein Drehgeber
> auf einer sicheren SPS mit sicheren Eingänge für diesen
> Drehgeber.
> ...


 
Hallo,

an eine Stillstandswächter (Generatorprinzip) dachte ich spontan auch


MfG


----------



## crash (20 Juni 2009)

Du könntest den Luftdruck hinter deinem Lüfter
mit einem Druckschalter oder Differenzdruckschalter überwachen.
z.B. sowas
http://www.directindustry.de/prod/huba-control/differenzdruckschalter-9076-23640.html


----------



## mdmd (20 Juni 2009)

An Stillstandswächter hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht aber der Kunde sagt das geht nicht weil er verschiedene Lüfter hat mit AC DC und Elektronisch gesteuerten Antrieben. Also dachte ich was kann man abfragen das immer da ist der Luftstrom. 
Crash das ist sowas wie ich suche mir stellt sich nur die frage welch ein Unterdruck durch die Lüfter ensteht bzw. bei welchem kann man davon ausgehen das dieser Steht. Das müsste ich warscheinlich testen.

MDMD


----------



## s.leuschke (21 Juni 2009)

Servus, bin in der Mess-und Regeltechnik zu Hause.
Nimm doch einfach einen Differenzdruckschalter, wie wir ihn bei unseren Lüftungsanlagen als Keilriemenwächter verbauen.
Das Ding kostet nicht viel, und schaltet einen Öffner oder Schleisser, je nachdem was Du willst. Bei uns ist es immer der Schliesser, so ist er Drahtbruchüberwacht. Sobald der Venti läuft, schaltet der Druckschalter.

Gruss Sven


----------



## mdmd (21 Juni 2009)

Hallo s.leuschke,
   Danke für Deinen Tipp.
  Wie baut ihr diese Druckschalter ein und hast Du mal einen Link dazu. Wie oben schon geschrieben ich will einen Stillstand überwachen das würde bedeuten, dass auch ein sehr kleiner Luftzug erkannt werden muss, können diese Druckschalter sowas?  
  MDMD


----------



## s.leuschke (21 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
es ist eine Art Box, die aussen montiert wird.
Der Luftdruck wird mittels einen Schlauch, welcher am Kanal angebracht ist erfasst.

MFG Sven

Werd Dir Info´s mailen.

Mach ich heute im Laufe des Tages.
Muss dazu an meinen anderen Rechner.

MFG Sven


----------



## repök (21 Juni 2009)

*Prandtelrohr*

Ich würde und habe schon soetwas mit einem Prandtlrohr gemacht. Alles weitere kann man dann nach Bernoulli errechnen.


----------



## mdmd (21 Juni 2009)

Hallo Repök,
hast du auch einen Link zu einem Hersteller?

MDMD


----------



## zotos (21 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Frag doch Google mal nach "luftströmungswächter".



Ah dann findet man z.B. sowas: http://www.spluss.eu/modules/download_datasheet.php?pdf=1181-safe.pdf&lang=de&n=true


----------



## mdmd (21 Juni 2009)

Hallo Zotos,
danke für den Link, hatte ich auch schon gefunden!
Ich werde da mal anrufen. Ich habe mit solchen Sensoren noch nie was zutun gehabt und habe keine Ahnung bei welchem Druck der Ventilator steht aber das kann mir einer der Hersteller vieleicht beantworten. Habe noch mehr im Netz gefunden.

MDMD


----------



## repök (21 Juni 2009)

Die Rohre habe ich selbst gebaut. Einfach ein Ermetrorohr (heissen die so?) gebogen und eins ins Luftrohr verbaut. Den Differenzdruck habe ich diereckt mit einem Sensor (0-5mBar Hersteller:???) gemessen. Je nach Luftgeschwindigkeit steigt dann der Differenzdruck. Den sollte man vorher mal messen.


----------

